# Novice in search of a good beginners recipe



## dragonfly princess (Jun 19, 2007)

*hey there*

I didn't jump into the cp soap making my first time out, I started with melt and pour.  It is a really easy way to figure out if you like making soap or not.  I love it, and it is pretty inexpensive here in the US.  If you need any help I would be glad to do my best to help


----------



## Emily Klesick (Jun 20, 2007)

As soon as I get my recipe collection out, I'll post some.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Emily Klesick said:
			
		

> As soon as I get my recipe collection out, I'll post some.


Just bumping this thread as I'd love to see some recipes!  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Try this one.

28 ounces of coconut oil 
24 ounces of olive oil 
30 ounces of vegetable shortening 

12 ounces of lye 
32 oz. distilled water, or liquid 

1.5 - 4 ounces of FO/EO (or to your taste) 

Good Luck


----------



## Emily Klesick (Jul 22, 2007)

Alright, sorry it took me so long.  These are some of the things I use...

I don't have a good main recipe  but I do a lot of handmilling... so these are some things I add to a handmilled batch. 

`Cinnamon Oatmeal soap
_listed in order of most to least
Cinnamon E.O.
Ground Oats
Clove E.O.

`Spice Soap 
_Listed in order of most to least
Clove E.O.
Cinnamon E.O.
(just a tad bit of ground gentle cinnamon)

Herb Garden soap
_Listed in order of most to least
Oregano E.O.
Red Thyme E.O.
Eucalyptus E.O.
Lavender E.O.


Cleansing Bar
 Listed in order of importance
Fresh Aloe Vera oil
Vitamin E oil
Oregano oil
Chickweed Oil
Plantain Oil
Macadamia nut oil 

_


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the receipes, girls!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is a vegan recipe.  It's a decent bar of soap;

Coconut Oil.................30%
Crisco.........................28%
Olive Oil......................20%
Canola........................ 9%
Safflower....................  9%
Castor Oil...................  4%

All these oils can be found locally in a Wal Mart or your supermarket.  You don't have to pay for shipping any oils and it is a fairly decent bar of soap!  If you are OK with using tallow and lard, boy do I have a great "local" recipe that is even better than this one!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Here is a vegan recipe.  It's a decent bar of soap;
> 
> Coconut Oil.................30%
> Crisco.........................28%
> ...



Thanks for the recipe, Paul. 

What's your 'local' recipe?  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 23, 2007)

By "local" I just mean that you can get all the ingredients at Wal Mart or the supermarket, and not have to send off for any oils.  This is a pretty good bar with good numbers. The "better" recipe is using lard and tallow in the recipe also.  It improves it I think.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Now I understand. So we're talking about the 'Wal Mart' recipe   

Please share your recipe, Paul!


----------



## Debora (Mar 29, 2008)

*need help breaking this down*

Recipe above

I am wanting to make 6pounds 

Coconut Oil.................30% 
Crisco.........................28% 
Olive Oil......................20% 
Canola........................ 9% 
Safflower.................... 9% 
Castor Oil................... 4% 

I am not able to figure how how much of each oil to use in ounces
and what about water in ounces
Plus how much lye.
I use 1 ounce per pound of franrance so I need full water sence I am a newbie and dont want to chance it seizeing

The only recipe I have ever used before was wrote down in weight measurements.
I do want to learn to figure them out for myself some day.
Id apprieciate any help.
Thank You Debora


----------



## Becky (Mar 29, 2008)

either http://www.soapcalc.com/calc/soapcalc.asp or Soapmaker http://www.soapmaker.ca will let you put a recipe in by percentages and will then give you the amounts of each oil, and your lye and water amounts for your batch size.


----------

